
The Autonomous Selfie Drone Is Here. Is Society Ready for It? - thomasjudge
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/02/13/technology/skydio-autonomous-drones.html
======
King-Aaron
Change the Skydio logo to a McDonnel Douglas / Lockheed Martin logo and the
product seems a lot more sinister.

